

Facebook Acquires Blue Bottle - radicaldreamer
http://suyashs.com/facebook-acquires-blue-bottle

======
iradik
To the article.. I doubt they are gonna close it down. My guess is it's a
social experiment of some kind. Not sure what kind.

Would love to know the actual story behind this.

~~~
rhizome
Someone overheard a conversation on MUNI who had never heard of Gowalla
before. Plus, it was loud, so their brain just came up with the closest
rhyming company name they could think of.

------
moskie
Any other sources to back this up?

------
mcs
Doubtful this is real. Only source is this blog?

~~~
iradik
Agreed. What's next google acquiring four barrel?

